# Chewy Snuggles



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*He/she (we still don't know for sure yet!) just LOVES to snuggle, especially at night before bed!  I can' get enough of it, not matter how much he/she bugs me during the day  Chewy is such a little love bug





*


----------



## runnergirl (Mar 26, 2014)

Aww I love snuggle time. salty has finally started letting me give scritches. scurvy was a cuddle bug from the start.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Chewy is such a precious and sweet boy, he sure loves the cuddle time with you! 
My lovebird Khaleesi is the same way, when I close the blinds on the window at night and partially cover his cage (he's the only bird to live in my bedroom), he immediately wants out of the cage for snuggle time. He loves to rest underneath my chin, also preens my face and I give him some kisses on the back of his head and he fluffs up a bit when I do so as if to say, "I'm so comfy here!"
The ultimate proof is when he's cuddled next to me and starts to beak grind while I give him soft kisses on his head or even when I gently rub his beak.
These night time cuddles take about 20 -30 minutes and after that Khaleesi goes back to his cage and proceeds with the beak grind there, this little ritual happens on a daily basis.

Sorry for the long post, I guess I got carried away...


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

What a cute little snuggle bug, those precious little eyes when he turns his head and looks at you , priceless!


----------



## budgiebabie (May 8, 2014)

Chewy is so sweet!


----------



## pmiaria (Jan 26, 2011)

Chewy is soooooo sweet and he/she loves you very much! Doesn't Julio like to snuggle with his mommy?


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

You two really have a special bond. With 30 birds now and working two jobs I dont have that good of a bond with my guys and I miss it. Thank you for sharing .


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Too cute....chewy looks awful content...


----------

